# MMORPG



## Superman (Jul 11, 2006)

I also like the massive multiplayer online role playing games (MMORPG)..

my favorites so far is guild wars!

 N E body else have a favorite?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nothing that's too good at the moment that I like..  FFXI was fun for awhile and so was WoW.  Play Guild Wars from time to time, but nothing too special.


----------



## Superman (Jul 11, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Nothing that's too good at the moment that I like..  FFXI was fun for awhile and so was WoW.  Play Guild Wars from time to time, but nothing too special.



those games are cool...but after a while u play GW its gets borin...but its still a good game


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 12, 2006)

Is KoL a MMORPG?


----------



## Tikara (Jul 12, 2006)

Hrm.. I don't play many MMORPGs... unless Furcadia counts as one :3


----------



## Sam-Mag (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I dunno if it counts, but I used to play some Diablo II on B.net and open B.net. And I'd love to play Maple Story if it weren't for the fact this stupid comp of mine would freeze whenever I use certain programs and Maple Story itself.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 12, 2006)

Im so hooked on Oblivion its almost pathetic, I even stride to the left and right in RL when I reach a corner, and with the LOTR music and all the mods, without cheating btw, im havin a fun ole time ^_^

-Z


----------



## Visimar (Jul 12, 2006)

To be honest, I think all MMORPGs are just there to suck the money out of you. I rather prefer free online services for RPG games like Diablo II and its Battle.net then pay for a game I won't be playing much, like World of Warcraft...I'm just leaving it sitting in the dust right now.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 12, 2006)

*RE:  MMORPG*



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> Im so hooked on Oblivion its almost pathetic, I even stride to the left and right in RL when I reach a corner, and with the LOTR music and all the mods, without cheating btw, im havin a fun ole time ^_^
> 
> -Z



You fail.  Oblivion is not MMORPG.  Bring your n00bness elswhere. :3

I never really got into Oblivion.  Everything just felt so much like Morrowind that it was too much of a deja vu.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 12, 2006)

*RE:   MMORPG*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I fail, so-fucking-what. Well whatever Oblivion is, its genare obviously not of any concern of mine, I like playing it. As far as online games such as WoW go, the gfx are too piss poor to really enjoy, you take it up the ass from your wallet to play it, and there are no one else but dickholes playin it anyways. I perfer one-player, single player, uno, one (1) player games (spells it out all pretty so it can be understood) so I dont have to put up with the BS of morons/drama online.

-Z


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 13, 2006)

Gameplay > gfx.
GW > P2P (Pay To Play) MMORPGs


----------



## Stillman (Jul 13, 2006)

Huxley looks fancy.  So does Warhammer Online.

I may very well end up giving foreign countries my cash for these games.


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to play SWG in it's Golden Day (rest it's soul), but now I play WoW and CoV. :|


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 13, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just playing, didn't have to get all finnicky about it.


----------



## Draken (Jul 13, 2006)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> I used to play SWG in it's Golden Day (rest it's soul), but now I play WoW and CoV. :|



Ah.. SWG..

*moment of silence*

I still fail to see why these games are considered such a money drain, playing WoW has kept me from buying a new game monthly, as I have been hooked to it constantly. Which in turn saves me at least $50 a month, in terms of profit. $50 - $15 = +$35 Excluding the original purchasing price of WoW of course.

Honestly, I've found myself spending $15 on much worse things.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 13, 2006)

Like a copy of Britney's Dance Beat?


----------



## Stillman (Jul 14, 2006)

Is that an accusation or a veiled confession?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Stillman said:
			
		

> Huxley looks fancy.  So does Warhammer Online.
> 
> I may very well end up giving foreign countries my cash for these games.



Huxley looked alright.  The Xbox360 - PC connectivity might be interesting... Though if the Xbox360 version doesn't have mouse and keyboard support, you can kiss a level playing field good bye.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

guild wars is free, but everytime i go into town its like a cyber orgie

current addict of WoW here

World of Warcraft; my anti-job


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 16, 2006)

well i would like to play ultima online only cuz it set a world record for being the largest mmorpg in the year 2000. and since it's still sold in stores due too its popularity, it makes me wanna atleast try and see what it's all about.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 16, 2006)

Ragnarok Online, bitches.


----------



## Charha (Jul 16, 2006)

I've played Ultima Online for some years. But not on OSI servers, thank god... I feel sick just thinking about how EA has raped the whole game concept. First they implemented SAMURAIS and now they've got ELVES, for crying out loud! :roll:

I have nothing against 1337 kekekeke samurai elves in general, but they just don't belong to the world of Ultima. I actually saw some Ultima action figures in a store one day. They reminded me of something I saw in a Spawn comic. I could barely hold back my tears. MY CRIMSON TEARS OF BLOOD!


----------



## Catgirl450 (Jul 17, 2006)

City of Heroes/Villains is pretty fun. 
Does anyone know if EvE Online is any good?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  MMORPG*



			
				Catgirl450 said:
			
		

> City of Heroes/Villains is pretty fun.
> Does anyone know if EvE Online is any good?



EVE Online is good if you're a really big sci-fi fan, or so I've been told.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  MMORPG*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Ragnarok Online, bitches.



whats the ragnarok game about? the last name of my (in devolopment) fursona is Ragnarok cause its the Norse mythological end-of-the-world (not exaclty, but more or less) and ive used it in every rp character ive created to some extent (although its usually taken for a character name, so i use Rengan instead, which is derived from ragnarok)


----------



## Stillman (Jul 18, 2006)

EVE is fantastic if you leave the safe zone where 90-some percent of players hang out.  In zero security space, where you're always in danger of being PK'd, the game is actually fun.

It's _highly_ recommended you join a respectable corporation before heading that way, first, though.

In short:  EVE can be good, but you have to leave the security bubble.

Ragnarok Online is all about adorable main characters being horribly killed by adorable monsters.  Leastaways, that's the impression it puts off.  I played it for a bit, but there needs to be a fairly solid time investment if you want it to go anywhere.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, seeing a Fleet Vs. Fleet of the big arse battle ships is an awesome thing


----------

